# My first painted betta :)



## SharkyTheBetta (Dec 29, 2012)

This is a painting of my little rescue, Phoenix. I made it today, missing him while I wasn't home. Hope you'll like it.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

It is very amazing! You have done an awesome job!!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

the detail is absolutely brilliant:welldone:


----------



## SharkyTheBetta (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks a lot everyone!  Bettas are so cute and it's so relaxing to paint them!


----------



## Bettafishilove (Mar 8, 2013)

OMG! You're such a good artist! I can't believe this is your first one!  The detail is so nice!


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow, there is sooooo much detail in that!


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Love the detail  good job


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Love it. He looks very elegant and powerful.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Nice job !


----------



## SharkyTheBetta (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks a lot.  I'm planning to make more paintings as soon as I have time.


----------

